# Wild pig pork Carnitas



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

After a successful hunt up da river the other day I have some fatty pork to play with! 










Got all this in the slow cooker and CAN NOT WAIT till dinner time. 

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

how do you season and cook it. always looking for ways to use wild pig.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Man that's gonna be good! I put mine in a baking dish covered in salsa verde and chili powder then slow roasted at 300 covered for 3.5 hours, shredded it then did uncovered at 350 for 30 mins... so good!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Boy! Bet that was good!:thumbup:


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

smooth move said:


> how do you season and cook it. always looking for ways to use wild pig.


This is a first for me so I'm hoping it works out. I did not add any extra fat, just hoping what I left on the pig is enough to help it come out tender and not chewy. 

Ingredients...
Some cut up pieces from the pig that amount to about 2lbs

Some fresh oregano from the garden

The juice from one lime

1 tablespoon sea salt

1 tablespoon garlic powder

1 tablespoon cumin

Half tablespoon chili powder

Half tablespoon onion powder

Some sprinkles of black pepper

I put it all in the crock pot and will let it sit on low for maybe 5 or 6 hours. 

Serve on tortillas with whatever you like on tacos. I'll probably use some fresh cilantro and guacamole




Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm gonna stop going to Shane's and start coming to your house!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll let the pictures speak for themselves. Home made guacamole, fresh cilantro, a squeeze of lime.... 

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> I'm gonna stop going to Shane's and start coming to your house!


Come on!! 

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

oh yeah! sounds good----and easy. i used all my pig meat in sausage last week. time to go back into the woods.


----------

